# Moots & Pros



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Why is it that pros don't use Moots? It is because Moots is too small to provide a team with a large quantity of bikes? Because their TT bikes are not aero?


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

I think the main reason Moots is not an equipment sponsor is because they don't really need the advertising. They have more than enough business as it is, evidenced by the wait time.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

pavedroad said:


> I think the main reason Moots is not an equipment sponsor is because they don't really need the advertising. They have more than enough business as it is, evidenced by the wait time.


That's another reason I figured... They are making bikes as fast as they can already.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Yup. It seems as though they are already at or near production capacity, and I don't know that they'd have the budget or production resources to outfit a team. It really wouldn't gain 'em nuttin' anyway.

I got mine, and that's all that really matters to any of us, here, anyway.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

I just returned from a snowboarding vaca in Steamboat Springs, CO, and I took the Moots factory tour. It was one of the coolest things i have ever done. They are also super cool people that work there. 

They told me they sponser a youth development team right out of Steamboat. No pro teams though. I would post pics of my tour but, my camera's batteries died! Oh well, I had a great experience though.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

jnims29 said:


> I just returned from a snowboarding vaca in Steamboat Springs, CO, and I took the Moots factory tour. It was one of the coolest things i have ever done. They are also super cool people that work there.
> 
> They told me they sponser a youth development team right out of Steamboat. No pro teams though. I would post pics of my tour but, my camera's batteries died! Oh well, I had a great experience though.


....so that begs the question, "If you don't already own a Moots, how long before you order one?" They are cool there. Muy laid back.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Well...right now i ave other major purchases to buy before i get a new bike. One is a house, a ring, and a wedding. Then, after that hello new moots.


----------

